# Abstand Platte zu Kühlruppen PureRock



## meeven (7. Mai 2017)

*Abstand Platte zu Kühlruppen PureRock*

Hallo ich  bräuchte Maße zum Punkrock welche nicht auf der Produktseite zu finden sind.

Den Abstand der Bodenplatte (CPU Seite) zu der ersten Kühlrippe.
Den Abstand der Außenseite der Kühlrippen zu den Heatpipes.

Ich benötige die Maße um zu wissen ob ich genug Abstand zu meinen RAM Modulen habe. Die können ruhig vom Kühlkörper verdeckt sein.


----------



## evilgrin68 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Abstand Platte zu Kühlruppen PureRock*

In der technischen Zeichnung ist doch alles angegeben... Oder nicht?

http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_products/bk009/bk009_dim_de.pdf



meeven schrieb:


> Den Abstand der Bodenplatte (CPU Seite) zu der ersten Kühlrippe.


38mm


meeven schrieb:


> Den Abstand der Außenseite der Kühlrippen zu den Heatpipes.


10.75mm


----------



## meeven (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Abstand Platte zu Kühlruppen PureRock*

Danke, die hatte ich nicht gefunden. 
War wohl zu gut versteckt


----------



## evilgrin68 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Abstand Platte zu Kühlruppen PureRock*



meeven schrieb:


> War wohl zu gut versteckt


Ja nee... Iss klar...


----------



## HordyH (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Abstand Platte zu Kühlruppen PureRock*

hier stand mist


----------

